
Hack your productivity with new tool. Goals, reinvented - timpchelintsev
http://www.progresshack.com
======
altern8
"start journey" sends me back to login in a loop, even after I've signed up.

~~~
timpchelintsev
Hi. I have some problems with social auth now, but I fixed your issue. Thanks
for feedback.

